# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار >  الگوریتم برنامه نویسی تبدیل تاریخ میلادی به شمسی

## RezaFarhadian

سلام،
تاحالا کلی کلاس تبدیل تاریخ میلادی به شمسی برای زبان های مختلف نوشته شده.
من امروز تصمیم گرفتم الگوریتم این تبدیل تاریخ رو برای زبان های برنامه نویسی بنویسم.
تلاش خودمو کردم تا برای متخصص هر زبانی راحت و خوانا باشه.
و اگر مشکلی داشت خوشحال میشم اون رو توی گیتهاب fork کنید و مشکلش رو حل کنید.
کلاس هایی که توابع تبدیل تاریخ میلادی به شمسی اون ها تقریبا طبق همین الگوریتم نوشته شده: *Javascript - PHP


مشاهده الگوریتم*

----------


## esisaeed1

:تشویق:  :گیج: اینجا که کدی وجود نداره داش سره کاریه؟؟؟؟ :متفکر:  :متفکر:

----------

